# brown rice question



## htc (Feb 18, 2005)

If i presoak my brown rice before I cook it, will it loose it's nutritional benefit? 

Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Feb 18, 2005)

I've bever presoaked rice.  Does the recipe call for presoaking? 

I cook brown rice just like I do white, the only change is to have a 1 to 2 ratio for rice and water (instead of 1-rice to 1.5-water like you use for white ).


Z


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 19, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> If i presoak my brown rice before I cook it, will it loose it's nutritional benefit?



No. 

I read an article from some research in Japan a couple of years ago that claims that the nutritional value of brown rice is actually enhanced by presoaking - well, they were looking at long presoaks (8-16 hours). But, I'm sure that even a shorter presoaking would be good, too.

I wash mine under cold running water to get any dust off, then soak it for a couple of hours - and use the soaking water to cook it in.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2005)

Michael, kudos on your advise.  It is on the money as usual.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## htc (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. The recipe doesn't call for presoaking, but I read an article in the local paper that said if you presoak, it can taste better in terms of consistency, my Mom also said that. Guess I should have just assumed it was correct if Moms said so!


----------



## GB (Feb 21, 2005)

Mom is always right (even when she is wrong).


----------

